# My dog is been featured in the sun newspaper!!!!



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

..............................


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Laurab1271 said:


> Be sure to check out Monday's sun newspaper, little bella is been featured! perfect timing, as the day the photographer is coming round is on her birthday, after her party and before her groom, wahoo


What is she going to be in the paper for?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lets hope they don't pull out the picture of the snarling staffie again.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

How lovely - I would be buying a copy for all the family if it were one of mine, lol!


----------



## ChangKhao (Jun 29, 2012)

What's the story about?


----------



## Monkeyshoes (Apr 7, 2012)

I hope she's on Page 3 with her jubblies out giving her opinion global affairs.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

was it in the paper today, i've been looking online but can't find it


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Me neither.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> They told me the wrong dates sorry!! Shes in today, online and paper


Link......


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Link......


I guess its... Designer pet dog gets £800 in birthday gifts | The Sun |News


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> I guess its... Designer pet dog gets £800 in birthday gifts | The Sun |News


I know this is going to come out as harsh.. but oh dear.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

SLB said:


> I know this is going to come out as harsh.. but oh dear.


Buster has had the same harness for 4 yrs, the same lead for 5, and collars are replaced when they break....

I feel like hes neglected now lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, it's the OP's earned money so each to their own & all that, but have to say, I'd sooner spend the money on helping dogs less fortunate


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, it's the OP's earned money so each to their own & all that, but have to say, I'd sooner spend the money on helping dogs less fortunate


Its not even the money. I just see no point in putting a dog in a tutu dress.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

It may not even be right article! Pure speculation til we have confirmation.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Its not even the money. I just see no point in putting a dog in a tutu dress.


There's no "point" in a lot of the things we all do with our dogs but the OP likes to spoil her dog and why not... better than treating her poorly or locking her outside etc etc

Elmo has a lifejacket too you know... not quite so posh but hey ho.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> There's no "point" in a lot of the things we all do with our dogs but the OP likes to spoil her dog and why not... better than treating her poorly or locking her outside etc etc
> 
> Elmo has a lifejacket too you know... not quite so posh but hey ho.


I dont think i have ever got a dog something without a point to it.

A lifejacket is pratical a tutu and tiara are not.

It is the ops dog. It had the same thing on its nose.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I dont think i have ever got a dog something without a point to it.
> 
> A lifejacket is pratical a tutu and tiara are not.
> 
> It is the ops dog. It had the same thing on its nose.


I've never bought anything for my dogs without there being a point to it either.


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Small dogs do not = dolls/babies. :-/


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Blimey, thats alot of wonga!!
Surely the OPs dog must be quite embaressed to be seen with her. After spending all that cash on Gucci for Bella she must have to shop in Primark!!LOL:lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

JenJen22 said:


> Small dogs do not = dolls/babies. :-/


I couldnt agree more. Get a doll and dress it up!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to admit Millie is spoilt, we have 6 collars and 4 harnesses - all cost less than £20 and work perfect.

Im happy for the OP - they obviously love their dog and this is how they show it. 

Personally im not quite sure how it is 'news' to go in a paper but hey ho - I personally would prefer to pay £800 of the mortgage off or away as savings as Millie woudnt realy appreciate £800 of gifts  Bit of liver cake and a long walk = Perfect birthdy


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Blimey, thats alot of wonga!!
> Surely the OPs dog must be quite embaressed to be seen with her. After spending all that cash on Gucci for Bella she must have to shop in Primark!!LOL:lol:


The bags for her clearly.
My dog has never begged for a bag or to be carried in one.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha no I do actually help dog charities too. I have raised money for dog shelters, I volenteer at a shelter, and my money I get from the sun will again be donated. 
All the clothes in your opinions might not be nesassary, but she genuinely feels the cold and shakes if she's not wearing something to keep her warm. 
all though you might not see a 'point' to it all, i think she deserves the best. She does therapy work, and really helps a lot of people. 
She's one in a million


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no problem with it, dog looks happy and healthy, who are we to judge how others spend their money? Some people spend £800 going on holiday, she wants to spend £800 on dog accessories. She isn't hurting anyone, the dog doesn't appear distressed or upset in the photos, and looks healthy/well loved.

Not how I would spend £800 but I wouldn't choose to spend it on a holiday, designer clothes or shoes either.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Each to their own I suppose. Not what I would spend money on, but then if i did have the spare cash, would i spend a bit more on collars and things for Piper? Probably. The only clothes I have bought her have been outfits for halloween and christmas, because i think its fun (and she loves the attention).

I think she's getting slated enough on the website as it is, let her enjoy it on here. She's only young, no real responsibilities other than a dog.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> Haha no I do actually help dog charities too. I have raised money for dog shelters, I volenteer at a shelter, and my money I get from the sun will again be donated.
> All the clothes in your opinions might not be nesassary, but she genuinely feels the cold and shakes if she's not wearing something to keep her warm.
> all though you might not see a 'point' to it all, i think she deserves the best. She does therapy work, and really helps a lot of people.
> She's one in a million


Good on you hun, you obviously love your dog a lot, and you are not harming anyone, or your dog by buying her accessories. As long as she is always comfortable and happy to wear the clothes then there really is no problem with it from a welfare view. People may argue on moral grounds, but I personally don't have an issue with it.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Not to sound mean but there is no way that tutu dress is keeping her warm!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I think people just find it silly putting a dog in a dress.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

People may think that, but it's my choice at the end of the day  
I'd rather see more articles about pampered pets to be honest than all the awful stories about neglected animals. 
I love my dog and i will do everything in my power to make sure she has the best life possible. That's not so bad is it?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Thank you I would never put her anything she was unfortable in, ever!
> If I was a bloke spending hundreds of thousands on cars say, no one would think anything of it, but for some reason people seem to think the idea of me spending my money that I work for on a living creature is silly. That I can not understand. I'm enjoying been young whilst I still am at the end of the day.


Here's the thing, it's not for the dog, it's all for you.

The dog doesn't need a RL sweater or jack willis bowls or a tutu or tiara, you want it to wear them and so you are making it.

How would you know if she is uncomfortable? Im sure she would be just as if not more comfortable without the silly get up on! And no matter how you justify it a tiara is not for the dog to keep warm!!

If a man spends money on a car he is not making a living and breathing thing into a doll or a plaything. I think thats the difference IMHO.

And many people have enjoyed being young without carrying a dog in a handbag.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> And many people have enjoyed being young without carrying a dog in a handbag.


Mine are too big to be in handbags.

Whats wrong with a normal coat for her if she gets cold? They're like a tenner down the market


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

You earn the money, your not on benefit, who are we to judge how you spend your money ! Hubs and i spent over £100 last night on a meal out with friends, drinks at a few pubs and a taxi home..... all i have to show for it today is a hangover   So i don't see why this is wrong  If the dog is loved and still allowed to be a dog and not a "baby"then i see nothing wrong in it. 

There is not a lot of point to a lot of things people buy


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> You earn the money, your not on benefit, who are we to judge how you spend your money ! Hubs and i spent over £100 last night on a meal out with friends, drinks at a few pubs and a taxi home..... all i have to show for it today is a hangover   So i don't see why this is wrong  If the dog is loved and still allowed to be a dog and not a "baby"then i see nothing wrong in it.
> 
> There is not a lot of point to a lot of things people buy


No, we can't really tell her how to spend her money. But it's a public forum and judgement is allowed. Especially seeing as this is hardly news worthy. How does spending £800 on a dog constitute as something everyone needs to know about?


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> Here's the thing, it's not for the dog, it's all for you.
> 
> The dog doesn't need a RL sweater or jack willis bowls or a tutu or tiara, you want it to wear them and so you are making it.
> 
> ...


What does it matter who its for? When we choose collars with go with the colours etc that we like. Same with coats - even if they are 'proper' dog coats.

She's not hurting anyone - if my dog doesn't like something on her damn well know and it doesn't last very long on her.

She's working, earning her own money, yes she still lives at home but she's 17 (I only left at 18 to go to uni and a lot of people on here still live with parents/have kids live with them). She's right, if a man spends the money on something like souping up a car nothings thought of it.

I dont agree with people carrying dogs in bags, but why not get angry at the people who made it fashionable?

I don't see why people think they have the right to tell her she's being stupid just because its not something you would do. Theres a lot on here that people do that i wouldn't, doesn't mean i can be rude to them.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> You earn the money, your not on benefit, who are we to judge how you spend your money ! Hubs and i spent over £100 last night on a meal out with friends, drinks at a few pubs and a taxi home..... all i have to show for it today is a hangover   So i don't see why this is wrong  If the dog is loved and still allowed to be a dog and not a "baby"then i see nothing wrong in it.
> 
> There is not a lot of point to a lot of things people buy


She is a dog not a baby  unlike a lot of small dogs that are pampered bella is actually so well behaved and trained. She loves to go to the agility course and do the circuit  she loves other dogs, absolutely no signs of little dog syndrome. The reason I have the bags? So I don't have to leave her locked up in her create. I don't see why there is so much negativity from people to be honest


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

SLB said:


> No, we can't really tell her how to spend her money. But it's a public forum and judgement is allowed. Especially seeing as this is hardly news worthy. How does spending £800 on a dog constitute as something everyone needs to know about?


That's the Sun for you  but if you got offered to get paid for being in it a lot of people would and she said she is donating the money to charity so no harm done really :smilewinkgrin: and charity will be up a few bucks thanks to the pointless newspaper The Sun :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

WelshOneEmma said:


> What does it matter who its for? When we choose collars with go with the colours etc that we like. Same with coats - even if they are 'proper' dog coats.
> 
> She's not hurting anyone - if my dog doesn't like something on her damn well know and it doesn't last very long on her.
> 
> ...


Im not angry but if you sell a story to a paper you know there are going to be opinions on it.
If it wasnt an article on it i dont think i would cate as much. But im not angry more bemused.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha no it's not breaking news but it's £1000 to a dog shelter.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

No harm done, owners money; people do lots of things to/for their animals, buying clothes is just one of them.... can't see a problem personally. 

I'd rather see pampered pooches than neglected, starved and beaten dogs, any day of the week.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> People may think that, but it's my choice at the end of the day
> I'd rather see more articles about pampered pets to be honest than all the awful stories about neglected animals.
> *I love my dog and i will do everything in my power to make sure she has the best life possible*. That's not so bad is it?


This is what counts. My dog doesn't get birthday presents or dressed up (I hate seeing dogs dressed up - personal preference though) but I do provide the best life possible for him that I can and he is spoilt in terms of walks, good diet, good insurance etc. I buy collars for me rather than him and that is why you also buy what you do I am guessing.

I found the story mind - boggling but you earn the money, love your dog and she is clearly cared for, so your choice completely. Donating your fee for the article is also a very thoughtful thing to do.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

She looks like a very spoiled and very happy little dog to me!
Frankly all 3 of mine would happily go out in a dress without it bothering them at all! (including Adam!!). It will never happen though......Im not keen on the attention I get having 3 toy breeds, having them dressed up would be worse.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> people seem to think the idea of me spending my money that I work for on a living creature is silly.


No one thinks that. Everyone here spends their hard earned money on living creatures.

Its putting a dog in a dress and buying them a ton of silly 'outfits' I personally don't like. I'd rather put that money toward helping dogs in need, or in a vet fund so if she got ill I could pay it, or buying toys for her, or spending the money on things she can actually USE. Clothes for dogs, excluding those with a purpose like rain jackets, bother me, they're purely for the human, not the animal. Just my opinion.

As someone who rescues, and knows how many lives £800 could save, it burns me to see someone spending money I'll never come close to seeing on outfits for a dog, when it could save so many animals lives.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> No one thinks that. Everyone here spends their hard earned money on living creatures.
> 
> Its putting a dog in a dress and buying them a ton of silly 'outfits' I personally don't like. I'd rather put that money toward helping dogs in need, or in a vet fund so if she got ill I could pay it, or buying toys for her, or spending the money on things she can actually USE. Clothes for dogs, excluding those with a purpose like rain jackets, bother me, they're purely for the human, not the animal. Just my opinion.
> 
> *As someone who rescues, and knows how many lives £800 could save, it burns me to see someone spending money I'll never come close to seeing on outfits for a dog, when it could save so many animals lives.*


The fact that she spent £800 on stuff for her dog meant The Sun gave her £1000 to write a story on it! That £1000 is going to a rescue so its win/win all round :thumbup:

Personally I wouldnt dress up a dog either, but if its hurting no-one then I cant see a problem


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

What I think is a terrible shame is only we know all the worthwhile things you do, that you do indeed let your dog behave like a dog. Which is great but has nowhere been portrayed in this article.

Seeing all the 'handbag' dogs on preloved and gumtree etc. when owners discover that they are indeed dogs, not dress up toys, makes me terribly sad. I'm so glad you came on here to told us that you aren't one of those types of owners as frankly if i read that article as a stand alone I kind of would have thought you were


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> I dont think i have ever *got* a dog something without a point to it.


Don't think I said "got"...


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Here's the thing, it's not for the dog, it's all for you.
> 
> The dog doesn't need a RL sweater or jack willis bowls or a tutu or tiara, you want it to wear them and so you are making it.
> 
> ...


How do you know anything you do with your dog is for the dog. You don't know the dog is enjoying any of it. People who do a agility say "oh you can see he's enjoying it" - no you can't, that's nonsense, you can only assume.

OP likes to dress up her dog - whose says the dog doesn't enjoy it or does? No one knows.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

moonviolet said:


> What I think is a terrible shame is only we know all the worthwhile things you do, that you do indeed let your dog behave like a dog. Which is great but has nowhere been portrayed in this article.
> 
> Seeing all the 'handbag' dogs on preloved and gumtree etc. when owners discover that they are indeed dogs, not dress up toys, makes me terribly sad. I'm so glad you came on here to told us that you aren't one of those types of owners as frankly if i read that article as a stand alone I kind of would have thought you were


Maybe the OP is has more sense than to care what Sun readers think about her (I use the word "think" in the current context)


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> No one thinks that. Everyone here spends their hard earned money on living creatures.
> 
> Its putting a dog in a dress and buying them a ton of silly 'outfits' I personally don't like. I'd rather put that money toward helping dogs in need, or in a vet fund so if she got ill I could pay it, or buying toys for her, or spending the money on things she can actually USE. Clothes for dogs, excluding those with a purpose like rain jackets, bother me, they're purely for the human, not the animal. Just my opinion.
> 
> As someone who rescues, and knows how many lives £800 could save, it burns me to see someone spending money I'll never come close to seeing on outfits for a dog, when it could save so many animals lives.


Yes but if someone had posted saying, "Just got back from the holiday of a lifetime that cost £800" I doubt that you'd be suggesting they shouldn't have done that and should have donated THEIR money or spent it in other ways. This is harming no one so why is there so much upset about it?

I understand that is your opinion, but I can imagine the OP is feeling a bit rubbish right now, when really she has done nothing wrong. I see it as no differant to buying expensive clothes or bags, mobile phones, laptops or iPads for people. Not something I'd do but not something I'd criticise, make people feel bad for doing or describe as 'silly'. I'd certainly never suggest that the money should have been donated to a charity. Although it is very admirable that you donate to charity, I don't know if it is right to potentially make people feel guilty about spending their money on other things for themselves rather than donating it. That is probably not how it was intended to come across, but when someone is recieving a lot of negative comments, I suppose it can be interpreted wrong.

Anywho, much more important things to be worrying about in the world than the Sun newspaper and dogs in dresses!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> How do you know anything you do with your dog is for the dog. You don't know the dog is enjoying any of it. People who do a agility say "oh you can see he's enjoying it" - no you can't, that's nonsense, you can only assume.
> 
> OP likes to dress up her dog - whose says the dog doesn't enjoy it or does? No one knows.


Actually you can see enjoyment on dogs faces, when alfie is walking or getting a fuss or playing he is happy, he also has a sulky face too.

Rough collies are known smilers when they are happy so i can tell he enjoys certain things.

I dont always start play, he will go over to his toys and give them to me and 'ooooooooh' in excitment etc.

No dog would 'want' to wear a dress and tiara!!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Actually you can see enjoyment on dogs faces, when alfie is walking or getting a fuss or playing he is happy, he also has a sulky face too.
> 
> Rough collies are known smilers when they are happy so i can tell he enjoys certain things.
> 
> ...


I can honestly say I think Coco enjoys wearing her jumper when it is cold and wet out. I know that is more practical than a dress and tiara but I think it is possible that they can enjoy it. They often like the attention, and some dogs find the feel of something round them comforting. We used to put a tee shirt on Rosie that fitted tight round her when there was fireworks and it really eased her nerves.

I can see where both sides are coming from to be honest


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Please Emma take your negativity elsewhere.


Im sorry but its not just me who thinks a dog shouldnt wear a dress and im not being very negative TBH, im being honest as are others and as you are entitled to dress your dog up like a fairy i am entitled to say i dont agree with it!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> People may think that, but it's my choice at the end of the day
> *I'd rather see more articles about pampered pets to be honest than all the awful stories about neglected animals. *I love my dog and i will do everything in my power to make sure she has the best life possible. That's not so bad is it?


The most important point of the entire thread 
Your dog is clearly healthy and well looked after, that's what matters to me.



emmaviolet said:


> Here's the thing, it's not for the dog, it's all for you.
> 
> The dog doesn't need a RL sweater or jack willis bowls or a tutu or tiara, you want it to wear them and so you are making it.
> 
> ...


So many of the things we all do are for ourselves and not our dogs. The same could be said for people who show their dogs.

I also think that it's pretty easy to tell whether a dog is uncomfortable or not, a dog's body language if they in discomfort or unhappy is quite obvious. 
They may not *choose* to wear a tutu but they are also not going to be embarrassed about it.



SLB said:


> No, we can't really tell her how to spend her money. But it's a public forum and judgement is allowed. Especially seeing as this is hardly news worthy. *How does spending £800 on a dog constitute as something everyone needs to know about*?


It doesn't, but have you ever read the Sun :lol:

I personally don't dress my dogs up (I'm not sure that a tiara covered in fox poo would really look all that great!) but I do buy them things that are more for myself than them, and spend a lot more money than I NEED to on them in order for them to be happy, healthy dogs.

If the OP is earning her own money, then I don't think anyone has a right to say how she spends it. Like many have already said, different people spend (waste) their money on different things. As long as it isn't causing any harm to any person or animal then I can't see a problem with it.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I'm all for dressing dogs up when it's needed...Chester needs a jumper or coat in winter..I will even admit he has a house coat :lol: for the mornings...at 5 a.m (up here in the lake district its bleeding cold in winter)....and hell he shivers 

but...just cannot imagine him in a tutu :lol: :lol: 

but...each to their own


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

emmaviolet said:


> Actually you can see enjoyment on dogs faces, when alfie is walking or getting a fuss or playing he is happy, he also has a sulky face too.
> 
> Rough collies are known smilers when they are happy so i can tell he enjoys certain things.


I'm sorry to shatter your illusion but you can't, you simply think you can. You do what "you" think is right by your dog but you'll never know... the OP does what she thinks is right and has no more insight as to whether her dog likes it than you do.

Your dog does not have a "sulky face" anymore than the OPs dog is likely to put that tu-tu to professional use


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

I think its odd... But there certainly are bigger things to worry about than another person's spoilt pooch... Some people have their dogs in show cuts and trotted about a ring, others give them attention in the way of doggy clothes. I could how some dogs are just appreciative of the attention they receive. My dog barely tolerates his fleece in the snow but doesn't get far without it, but he is a terrier not a companion dog who is more used to the lap dog life!

Each to their own.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I'm sorry to shatter your illusion but you can't, you simply think you can. You do what "you" think is right by your dog but you'll never know... the OP does what she thinks is right and has no more insight as to whether her dog likes it than you do.
> 
> Your dog does not have a "sulky face" anymore than the OPs dog is likely to put that tu-tu to professional use


I have to disagree. You can see enjoyment on a dogs face when they are playing and enjoying themselves like you can read on their face when they are scared etc using their eyes and ear placement etc.

OP i didnt think your dog seemed to really want to get into the bag or happy or eager to get in.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I have to disagree. You can see enjoyment on a dogs face when they are playing and enjoying themselves like you can read on their face when they are scared etc using their eyes and ear placement etc.
> 
> OP i didnt think your dog seemed to really want to get into the bag or happy or eager to get in.


Tail was up and waggy as she went to get in, is obviously used to and comfortable in it - just looked relaxed and like she was about to have a nap to me.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's Elmo smiling









and this is him with a slightly bemused yet inquisitive look...









.... angry now... look at the fury in his eyes...









...happy go lucky.. wearing that smile at a jaunty angle..









... mystified, a little reticent maybe ?









... or maybe not?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Emma is your aim just to put as much negativity into a situation as possible?
> 
> You can cleary see she is more than happy to get in, all I had to do was put it down and she was up ready to go. If you look on the other videos you can see what a happy little thing she is. For some reason though you seem to be making it your mission to bring me down. Better luck next time though as I've learnt to rise above jelous negativity.


Im really sorry to disappoint you but i dont have an ounce of jealousy for you at all and i dont know why you would think i do. Many dont want a dog in a dress or bag and i am one. If i wanted it i could go and get one for myself but i have little desire to thanks.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

The op's dog is obviously very much loved and cared for so it's her choice as to what she buys for her. I personally don't like any clothes except perhaps a rain coat for our little dogs and even then Bruce hates wearing it so usually goes without - he runs a mile when I get his coat out, lol.

I doubt very much the dog likes wearing the clothes she has and I find it insulting an animal to dress it up but then everyone chooses how to treat their dogs and as long as it isn't cruelly then that's okay, just because I don't like it is irrelevant. 

I wish I had money like that to spare though cos I'd give it to the Cinnamon Trust.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Like I said, I personally, wouldnt dress up a dog.

But, unless a dog is showing distress at being dressed up, or put into a handbag (which, lets face it, is really just a posh pet carrier) what is the harm in it?

The OP spends X amount on her dog each week. Well when I was 17 and living at home, once I had paid my keep to my mum my money was mine to do what I liked with.

The OP spends hers on spoiling her dog. So what? She could be spending it on clothes, makeup and going out, and no-one would bat an eyelid!

I too, would like that amount of spare cash a week - and at 17, living at home, I did have it. She can worry about paying bills etc when she has her own home and responsibilities, but until then she can enjoy spending her money on whatever she wants!

I might not agree with dressing up a dog in tutus and tiaras, but I do know if I had a 17 yr old daughter, I would much rather she was spending her money on looking after and spoiling her pet, than I would her spending her money on alcohol, going out, and not worrying about anyone but herself.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

At 17 I gave 1/4 of my money to mum for rent... the rest I seem to remember drinking. Or buying crap... No one told me off for wasting it instead of donating it to charity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm like Shadowrat? if I remember correctly. 

I do/did a lot of rescue work, and truly am horrified at the waste of money here. Yes the dog is loved and happy, but it would be just as loved and happy with practical coats and collars, etc. Yes, this young girl spends that money on her dog, but that is for the pleasure she gets from the dressing up and the attention she gets as the owner of a dog so 'spoiled'. 

Yet does it give her dog a day's extra life or health? Does it have insurance for health? or a good thousand minimum to cover emergencies? Look at the threads here... you could have 4 thousand, and still have to borrow the same. She may well be a sweet, loving girl, but is there a practical and protective gene/brain cell in her body?

I feel just as horrified about men pouring money into cars, girls spending money on fashion... The irony being that they will never look so good in youth, in anything more elaborate than a simple light dress. or a light cotton shirt and jeans. Every time I see a sports car, (it has become a habit), I do a submarine dive repeated whoop, and mutter w*nker alert... 

I truly can't believe that anyone can volunteer at an animal refuge, not see what a difference 50 pounds a week would make to the no of animals saved, then go to the shops and spend double that on a 27th dress up outfit EVERY WEEK!!!! A tiara!!! 100 pounds a week, over 5000 POUNDS pa, ON DUPLICATE DRESS UPS. 

SHAME on what passes for journalism, on that paper.

I know this will be taken as a personal attack, but I assure you I don't feel MORE disbelief and horror at what she has done, than the other teens I hear about. Are they so removed from reality? Why are her parents not telling her to save for something worthwhile? Even if she didn't care about animals. to learn to live within her means, when she finally moves out...

It is SO vacuous, it depresses me. A Hilton/Kardashion virus.

Nice that 1000 pounds goes to a dog charity, but if she's done thet for 6 months, it has cost 2500 pounds in vacuous dog fashion, to get it. Pity that useless paper didn't pay a similar teen 1000 pounds to feature them raising 2500 pounds to build a quarantine kennels for a desperate rescue, and by the way, what a great healthy dog, in it's 2 yr old waterproof coat...


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

If it doesn't bother the dog then a large part of me doesn't have a problem with it, however, a small part of me can't help almost wincing at it. I guess it's because of how I choose to live my life - quite frugally because I believe the best things in life are free and quite often (although not always), I find that people who are caught up in designer gear or the latest this or that seem to miss what I think is the point of life, chasing things they think will make them happy yet it rarely does because once they have the desired one material thing, they want another, and another etc.

I suppose it's like when I think of the money footballers earn, it makes me feel a bit sick when I think of what that kind of money could do for people, animals and plants in need but instead it gets spent on what I think are pointless items that only serve to portray a certain image.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Its not my cup of tea but its commendable donating the money to charity, and really its up to you what you do with your money.




But what I would like to know is have you any pics of her running in the park off lead and getting dirty ?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Emma is your aim just to put as much negativity into a situation as possible?
> 
> You can cleary see she is more than happy to get in, all I had to do was put it down and she was up ready to go. If you look on the other videos you can see what a happy little thing she is. For some reason though you seem to be making it your mission to bring me down. Better luck next time though as I've learnt to rise above jelous negativity.


I just have to add that people who think everyone is jealous of them throughout life usually have a very distorted vision of themselves and people around them.

I actually am hardly ever jealous of people, i dont like flashy cars or even holidays and i like a simple life, even though i have nice things too.

What do you thnk i am jealous of, if i had been lamenting the fact i couldnt afford to buy clothes for my dog, or anything for that matter then you would have a case, however he doesnt even wear a waterproof coat as nature has provided one for him.

If i wanted a bichon i would have got one, likewise if i wanted to get dresses for it i would get them too so where is it that jealousy comes into play?


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Give it a rest please.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Im yet to meet a 17YO, living at home, that spends their money sensibly.

Its hardly worth arguing over.

(when my OH was 17 he was riding a _brand new _Fireblade motorbike... I seem to remember drinking alot and buying an OTT PC... my step brother bought a 47" tv, plus surround sound for his tiny bedroom, plus a new mobile every 3 months, and countless gadgets...its probably the only time in life you can be so frivilous with money, and the first time for most they have had it to spend, so go crazy)


----------



## Woozle600 (Jan 27, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> Im yet to meet a 17YO, living at home, that spends their money sensibly.
> 
> Its hardly worth arguing over.


:yesnod:Very true. Mine went to my mum to keep a roof over our heads. I often went without lunch at college just to save the pennies *violins please*  but then again..i also had a motorbike to pay for..oh and a dog.
If that's what you want to do, do it. Too many people judge others too harshly for what they do with their lives - I'm talking in general not just here. I wouldn't do it personally, but if it makes you happy so be it.
I've just come back from a festival so I'm all peace and love today :thumbup:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Woozle600 said:


> :yesnod:Very true. Mine went to my mum to keep a roof over our heads. *I often went without lunch at college just to save the pennies *violins please*  but then again..i also had a motorbike to pay for..oh and a dog.*If that's what you want to do, do it. Too many people judge others too harshly for what they do with their lives - I'm talking in general not just here. I wouldn't do it personally, but if it makes you happy so be it.
> I've just come back from a festival so I'm all peace and love today :thumbup:


Exactly... a 17yo will think nothing of spending money on a bike or car, and spend the rest of the year being too skint to eat in order to keep said bike or car!! LOL


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotta say it baffles me why people spend insane amounts of money on stuff like this for their dog. It just seems so pointless to me to dress a dog up in designer gear, buy it perfume etc. 

Maybe it stems from me growing up in a family where to buy even necessities like a new pair of shoes we had to scrimp and save and go without other things. I'm not jealous, I just can't fathom spending £800 on stuff that has no real benefit to anyone, I feel the same way about people spending it on hair, make up, clothes etc, I just don't get why they do it when they could spend a hell of a lot less. Or maybe I'm just a scrooge lol.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Woozle600 said:


> :...I've just come back from a festival so I'm all peace and love today :thumbup:


Was it latitude?? If so Im Jealous ! But did you come home with trenchfoot? :thumbup:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> People seem to have read an article in the Sun and think that they know me.


That, unfortunately, was the point i was trying to make. People will see the article in The Sun and judge you on what they see. I feel a little sad you didn't have people around you to advise you against agreeing to it. As sadly now people are likely to judge you what has been reported in the newspaper.

I hope it all blows over soon.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Do be careful with them as they do have a habit of fibbing...

I have a family friend who was in the daily fail for losing half her body weight after gastic bypass surgery... She did overeat and admits that, but had been a weight watcher for yrs and had tried and failed many times, the paper didnt mention any of this, and invented some tales like saying she ate dinner (untrue, she might have had a few biscuits, not a meal) before going out to restaurants and still had a kebab on the way home (she doesnt even like kebabs); her marriage was on the rocks cos of her weight (totally not true her hubs dotes on her); she secretly ate in the middle of the night (Again, totally fictional). The amount of sh*t she got on the comments was horrendous, people were immensly cruel, cos they printed what they knew would get a reaction!

Just like them ignoring the fact you do charity work, the dog loves getting muddy and you let her, its not good reading...they print what people will rise to...


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

The dog is well looked after and seems to enjoy doing things for the OP .I personally dont like seeing dogs dressed up but that my own oppinion and i would rather see a Bichon that is white and well groomed than some that i see having come off the puppy farms that are yellow matted with sore red skin.Its better that the OP is spending her money on spoiling her dog than doing drugs she walks her dog and plays with her and even teaches her tricks so what if she likes to dress her up at least she lets Bella be a dog not a doll that is put in a cupboard until she wants to play with it again


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done for helping that poor little girl i usually foster Cavs hence the name and its lovely seeing them transform from the dirty filthy scared things into happy healthy bouncing well loved dogs isnt it you realise how much you can do if only for a few the only thing is i'm not good at giving them up once i have them and have kept quite a few but i have to now as there is no room. At the moment i'm fostering a chi that has been spoilt but had no boundaries and then when he tried to bite his owner they sent him into rescue he is learning that if he is nasty i ignore him and when he is friendly he gets cuddles which is what he craves


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm afraid I just don't see the problem. The dog is loved and cared for. It doesn't mind wearing the clothes and to a dog there's no difference between a functional raincoat and a pretty party dress (assuming the dog is comfortable in both).

Laura can spend her money on whatever she likes - who are we to judge? If she wants tiaras and tutus for her dog instead of iphones and fancy shoes then that's entirely her right. As for giving the money to charity instead of spending it on her dog, if she brought a fancy outfit for herself instead of spending the money on her dog would you still request she gave that money to charity?

Personally I wouldn't dress my dog up like that or buy all of the things Laura has, and yes I find it a little 'extreme' too. But so what??? 

Surely we all have better things to be arguing about? Why don't we brainstorm a plan for world peace or how to feed the people in Africa instead of worrying about how Laura spends her money?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually have no concern over the money spent and believe a dog looks just as ridiculous in a £10 bag as a £400 one. There is little reason to put a dog in a bag, the only valid one i have seen is to put it in a mobility scooter.

likewise i think a cheap tut is just as silly as an expensive one on a dog.

It smacks of attention seeking as does selling the story to be honest, if you want to do it fine, why do you NEED to tell the world about the fact you dress your dog up? 

But hey ho, such is life, the real problem being idiots read the articles and think that this is how a dog should be treated and go and buy one to dress up like a doll themselves then as soon as it so much as wee's on the floor is being rehomed!


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I actually have no concern over the money spent and believe a dog looks just as ridiculous in a £10 bag as a £400 one. There is little reason to put a dog in a bag, the only valid one i have seen is to put it in a mobility scooter.
> 
> likewise i think a cheap tut is just as silly as an expensive one on a dog.
> 
> ...


Do you EVER stop, I think everyone knows your opinion now.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

kat&molly said:


> Do you EVER stop, I think everyone knows your opinion now.


Yep im done. Just took offence at being called jealous thats all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I actually have no concern over the money spent and believe a dog looks just as ridiculous in a £10 bag as a £400 one. There is little reason to put a dog in a bag, the only valid one i have seen is to put it in a mobility scooter.
> 
> likewise i think a cheap tut is just as silly as an expensive one on a dog.
> 
> ...


Ah see the bit I bolded is an entirely different issue. So really you're perfectly happy for her to spend 800 quid on her dog, so long as you don't have to read about it?

I agree that the fact this even got in a newspaper is ridiculous, but generally people were taking offence to her spending this much money on tutus and tiaras.

Unfortunately we can't stop idiots being idiots. Some people will try jumping off a bridge with an elastic band if they read about bungee jumping, or driving like a maniac after watching Top Gear. That's not a reason to stop a newspaper 'reporting' something (and I use the term reporting very very loosely!)


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't really care how Laura spends her money, it's her money to do what she wants with. I find it baffling that she wants to spend so much when she could buy coats and jumpers for much less and her dog would know no difference but each to their own  Chances are she'd be baffled by some of the things I'd happily spend money on lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I ASKED if you had insurance. or had savings for emergencies, given after spending 100 pounds of 175, on your dog, it mentions nowhere that you spend any of that, on insurance or for possible future health problems. I suggest you emphasise that, if you will do more of this publicity. Nowhere in that article did you say you had insurance for your dog, that you did anything practical, for your dogs actual health benefit. Otherwise you will have to repeatedly defend yourself to so many people who want to know.. 

I wouldn't run around accusing people of slander, either, as that could get you into legal trouble. None of us, on this site, much care, really. Certainly not to legally hound you. Your article will be on the bottom of someones budgie cage, tomorrow. If you offend someone who challenges you, working with a rival newspaper, use a word inadvisedly, they can give you a hard time. If you understood PR, you would know that you need to view everything from every angle, make sure it can't be misunderstood. or any pleasure you get from your self promotion, will be poisoned. by having to explain and defend yourself. Believe it or not, you really are having a very easy time, here.

Publicising the fact that you spend what many people could use to save a dog's life, to buy truly silly, unnecessary things, every week, will make a lot of people who sacrifice so much to save animals, think the worst of you. I did give you credit that you love your dog. I know there are many wasting money on the things you listed. Even more vacuous and self indulgent and pointless. I did acknowledge that. 

The fact is, genuine animal lovers, that work to save dogs and other animals don't admire what you do with this impractical spending. Some may not care, probably the majority don't read that paper. Some may find it offensive. The only people who would probably think it is great, are people like the Kardashions. who use the fur of animals in their fashion lines and are just SO awful. 

We all did stupid, wasteful things at your age, but I also had 4 rescued horses
and what horrifies me, is you say you volunteer at a rescue, you see what so little donated does, and you go off to buy dress up clothes? You sponsored or fostered one little dog. Was that all vet bills and costs, or a fee per week, for food? Or just having it at your home, with all costs paid? You see when you stand up and say LOOK AT ME, in the paper, people do. If there is a journalist who does a lot of volunteer rescue work and feels strongly, they may investigate anything you claim. If you exaggerate anything, that will be the next article, and all the fun turns into a nightmare.

I'm genuinely trying to warn you, here. This is what happens in the real world of newspapers. I've spent well over 10000 pounds, easy, on rescued dogs. MY money, not a charity's. Over 100 dog desexings, and shots alone, blows more than that. Not even mentioning cats. etc. You would probably get more admiration away from dog welfare people. I don't envy you or admire you, but I don't wish you ill. I know you aren't a bad person but your boasts are rather vacuous, have no value to those obsessed with saving animals and lessening animal misery. I believe you feel you love your dog, you think you make it happy. To accuse peope of JEALOUSY here... 

I don't want answers to my question for me. I am just showing you what people may want to know, if you chase more publicity, and you should be ready with answers. I won't return to this, as it is just depressing.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Ah see the bit I bolded is an entirely different issue. So really you're perfectly happy for her to spend 800 quid on her dog, so long as you don't have to read about it?
> 
> I agree that the fact this even got in a newspaper is ridiculous, but generally people were taking offence to her spending this much money on tutus and tiaras.
> 
> Unfortunately we can't stop idiots being idiots. Some people will try jumping off a bridge with an elastic band if they read about bungee jumping, or driving like a maniac after watching Top Gear. That's not a reason to stop a newspaper 'reporting' something (and I use the term reporting very very loosely!)


Yep. Not a fan of dressing a dog up for attention or putting it in a bag.

I just think the stories should focus on great things dogs do such as the pets as therapy dogs that help so many everyday.

For this kind of thing the world already has paris hilton putting her dogs in handbags.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Bella is a therapy dog.


Then sell that story and not all this silly stuff with tutus she does worthwhile therapy yet you chose to show this side of her.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Give her a break, she's 17 most have probably blown money on tat at that age, she'll learn.

My only concern is that courting publicity like this may not be a good idea as it advertises to the unsavoury types that you have a dog you dote on and cash to spare - apparently kidnapping dogs is on the increase (according to the press)


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Then sell that story and not all this silly stuff with tutus she does worthwhile therapy yet you chose to show this side of her.


But that's not the story The Sun would want


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

I feel physically knackered from this forum. Certain members just seem to really want to drag me down. So I've had enough of it to be honest. Won't be replying on here or using this site again.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Give her a break,* she's 17 most have probably blown money on tat at that age, she'll learn.*
> 
> My only concern is that courting publicity like this may not be a good idea as it advertises to the unsavoury types that you have a dog you dote on and cash to spare - apparently kidnapping dogs is on the increase (according to the press)


By jove I know I did!
Still do in fact


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> I feel physically knackered from this forum. Certain members just seem to really want to drag me down. So I've had enough of it to be honest. Won't be replying on here or using this site again.


Tbh you are VERY naive if you didn't expect people to air different views , take it on the chin and stay around . It's a great forum and you will learn lots.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I read the article, fair play to you tbh lol. I would personally rather save the money for a nice holiday ect but if you want to spoil your dog then why not  After all instead of buying our kids designer clothes should we give all out spare money to charity? I dont think most people would. Some people spoil their kids some people dont have kids and spoil their dogs. Whos to say that person is wrong? A Little crazy maybe but your hard earned money and its yours to do as you wish. Many people buy themselves expensive shoes, cars ect some people buy their dogs expensive collars same thing really.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Tbh you are VERY naive if you didn't expect people to air different views , take it on the chin and stay around . It's a great forum and you will learn lots.


Have to agree, plus if you wanted to sell a story then surely you knew it came with the positives and the negatives.

Just because not everyone wanted to say, 'oh look a dog dressed like a fairy, how cute!' and pointed out that its a dog and not a doll!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

It is your money to spend as you want OP and as long as the dog doesn't seem distressed in putting this stuff on and doesn't seem to overheat etc and otherwise asides leads a normal doggy lifestyle then okay and if you can make some money by doing Newspaper articles then good on you as far as i'm concerned! . Just a preference of mine that I really, really dislike seeing dogs dressed up in various fancy outfits and carried about etc. It drives me up the wall seeing a dog dressed up and worse still...... carried. Yes I know this is much better than many of the situations out here these days such as neglect/cruelty but I just wish the 'owner' would think about what they want before getting a dog- a fashion assesory to show off a lot of the time. I just wonder just what pleasure is the dog gaining from wearing a designer dress or hoodie and surely they must overheat in many of the outfits and be uncomfortable but who knows maybe some enjoy the attention!! I could happily spend that amount on my dog, I consider mine very spolit indeed! but would never dream of dressing him up unless he needed a coat because he started to feel the cold for example but if I were to spend that amount on him it would be on things that benefit him and would bring him some enjoyment hiring some land for example so we could both gain some enjoyment, him doing what 99.9% of dogs enjoy doing most running about until his hearts content and getting his muddy as he likes and on toys and food, not a sparkling dress that would only serve to entertain other humans.


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

TBH if I had £100 a week to fritter on whatever I wanted, a large part of it would go on my cats and dog. I wouldn't be surprised if I have already spent a few hundred pounds on collars, cat trees (£150 on one from Germany!), crates, dog vests, etc. I do erm...worry :confused1: about people who put a dog in a tutu, but thats the OP's issue.



Laurab1271 said:


> Haha no it's not breaking news but it's £1000 to a dog shelter.


£1K! Right, off to find something interesting Bo can do to get in the papers


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

i treat her like a dog not a doll.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I will be honest... I would MUCH rather see you spending money on your dog, and loving her (like you obviously do) than spending that money on drink, drugs etc, which many teenagers do these days. I know I did when I was that age (I say that like I am so old  I am 23 ). 

It was because of my dog that I stopped drinking as much, I would rather spend my money on him, than drink, and I would rather get up early on a Sunday morning and go for a lovely walk, than wake up with a killer hangover. I drink about 2/3 times a year now, and I can't even remember the last time I was drunk!  

Like has been said, if you spent that money on a holiday, nobody would care... but because it is for your dog, it is such a big issue. 

I would just ignore negative comments, it is your money and she is your dog! Just enjoy her!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

As long as she's fed top quality food and not something like Bakers, pedigree etc and has a good couple of hours of running a day with good recall. Then who cares?

Well looked after dog.

Watched a documentary on dogs in the US that are always clothed in expensive clothes, they have parties and marriage ceremonies etc.

Well those dogs will be the most well socialised in the country! If the dog is happy and well cared for, who are we to judge?

I personally would put the money towards rescue, and some of you may say the same - but how many of the people saying that also smoke, have sky TV and eat out or drink? Probably a fair few of us.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Shrap said:


> As long as she's fed top quality food and not something like Bakers, pedigree etc
> 
> Bakers? I spit on Bakers haha! Don't feed my dog that ****  She has Vets Kitchen


----------



## JulieSS (May 13, 2012)

I think lots of people are just jealous of the amount spent on her gifts  .

Anyhooow.. enjoy it while you are both still living at home, it's your money and spend it however you like, from what you are saying your dog sounds like it's living a good life and it gets to be a dog (not just an accessorie).


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Laura you must have known that you would get mixed responses to that article. It really is naive to expect everyone to agree with what you're doing.
As far as I'm concerned, you have every right to spend the money you earn how you choose. and I have the right to say that I think you're wasting your money.
I don't think you're dressing her up for her benefit but for yours. You think she's cuter that way, maybe so, but please don't say it's for her benefit. A dog doesn't need clothes, it's born with it's very own fur coat, but if an owner wants to dress it up for fun or to make it look more cute, then I guess that's up to them.

I'd be a shame if you left the forum over this. We are a nice lot really.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm so disgusted at the 'holier than thou' responses suggesting that she should have donated the money to rescue. Who the hell are you to tell her how she should and shouldn't spend her money, and make her guilty for not donating it to rescue!
Coco has around 20 toys more than she could possibly want or need, yet I still bought her a new one the other day. Yes I could have donated that £9.99 to charity but I didn't.

It is fantastic that people WANT to donate to charity but they should never feel like they HAVE to or feel pressured into doing so. Donating is generous and lovely, but people should not be judged for not donating.

Have you never bought a bottle of perfume, or splashed out on some Champage for a special occaision, down to buying food that you want but don't NEED?

I understand that people have issues with dogs in dresses, but I think it is awful to attack someone for spending money that could have been donated. It is there choice what they do with their money, not yours. You might donate money, but she donates her time which is also fantastic thing to do.

And yes, believe it or not, I worked in rescue.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done forum... that's another person (possibly a whole age group) alienated with more righteous tat than an evangelists' car boot sale 

_"He who is without sin among you, let him be the first to throw a stone at her."_... quote from Bible (fiction/Bronze Age mythology).


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

There are footballers who could cure a small country debt with the money they get....

Really lets not worry too much about how much is spent on a dogs clothes.
I seem to easily waste £50 a week, I have it on a sunday night and don't seem to actually buy anything worthwhile and hey presto GONE by the friday haha.

add that over a year and then over the last 10 years :scared: :scared: :scared:

Laura you seem to know it's a Dog. As long as it is healthy and gets to be what God made it. Surely that's what counts?


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't say I particularly like to see dogs in dresses etc. but it seems to be a fashionable trend at the moment, so long as the dogs are not stressed and otherwise well looked after I guess I can live with it 

When I was 17, I was into all kinds of bizarre fashions, I spent my first ever paycheck on a full length leather coat which I wore once!

I for one am thoroughly jealous of the OP, oh to be 17 again, to be able to spend your money on whatever you like  Those were the days!

When you get to my age and the bank won't extend your overdraft, you look back and think, "What on earth possessed me to spend £xxxx on all that?!".


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bedlingtondoodle said:


> *There are footballers who could cure a small country debt with the money they get....*
> 
> Really lets not worry too much about how much is spent on a dogs clothes.
> I seem to easily waste £50 a week, I have it on a sunday night and don't seem to actually buy anything worthwhile and hey presto GONE by the friday haha.
> ...


Very true, it sickens & disgusts me that they can be paid so much for something as banal as kicking a ball around a field, & a lot of them behave like yobs off the pitch too, probably the least deserving people imaginable & they're treated like royalty.
The distribution of wealth is seriously ****** up


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> Haha no I do actually help dog charities too. I have raised money for dog shelters, I volenteer at a shelter, and my money I get from the sun will again be donated.
> All the clothes in your opinions might not be nesassary, but she genuinely feels the cold and shakes if she's not wearing something to keep her warm.
> all though you might not see a 'point' to it all, i think she deserves the best. She does therapy work, and really helps a lot of people.
> She's one in a million


So get her a doggie jacket...you can pick one up on many sites for less than a tenner. I doubt she cares about what colour it is or how fancy it is. 
IMVHO if you want to dress something up you should buy a doll, it is beyond ridiculous buying all that for a dog...wtf does she need a handbag for? i mean seriously :confused1:


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh for goodness sake will you all give her a break? The wee girl is entitled to spend HER money as she sees fit. She's not harming anyone or the dog. When I was her age and older I was busy partying and not once did anyone feel they had the right to tell me how to spend my money. 

I wouldn't dress my wee yorkie, but so what, she's not causing the dog any harm and obviously loves it. How would you feel if it was your 17yr old daughter getting slated on the web. Some of you have implied that she put her self out there and should be prepared for the response. SERIOUSLY? How many of you thought about the consequences of your actions at 17yrs of age? The wee girl probably thought the story was a bit of light hearted fun and didn't think that she would get slated by so many 'holier than thou' dog owners. 


And breaaathh.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

800 pounds is a lot of money, but I see both sides of the story. As a charity volunteer, I know that the money could be put to good use for animal rescue. However, as the some other posters have said, at least the money is not being spent on drugs and booze. And if Laura has the money for this (as well as for good healthcare for the dog) then why not?. I also spend more money than I should on cat toys and treats. One of my cats (and this will ENRAGE Goodvic ) is harness trained and has several walking jackets (although to be fair, I only bought the first one: the rest I made myself from scraps of material around the house). So far he has a Lone Wolf "leather" bikers jackets, a houndstooth jacket, a green "hunting" jacket, a sports jacket, a pinstriped formal jacket, a hippy denim jacket, a corduroy jacket with fur collar a cammo jacket, a leopard print jacket, a knitted jacket with pompom scarf, ,a polar fleece hoodie......and so on :blushing:ut:

He doesn't care what he wears, he just want the walk, so I suppose the outfits really are for me. BUT HE LOOKS SOOOOOO CUTE! I must say, I love looking at the adorable dog outfits in the petshops.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

LOL koekemakranka You've only gone and done it now!

Get ready to duck!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> 800 pounds is a lot of money, but I see both sides of the story. As a charity volunteer, I know that the money could be put to good use for animal rescue. However, as the some other posters have said, at least the money is not being spent on drugs and booze. And if Laura has the money for this (as well as for good healthcare for the dog) then why not?. I also spend more money than I should on cat toys and treats. One of my cats (and this will ENRAGE Goodvic ) is harness trained and has several walking jackets (although to be fair, I only bought the first one: the rest I made myself from scraps of material around the house). So far he has a Lone Wolf "leather" bikers jackets, a houndstooth jacket, a green "hunting" jacket, a sports jacket, a pinstriped formal jacket, a hippy denim jacket, a corduroy jacket with fur collar a cammo jacket, a leopard print jacket, a knitted jacket with pompom scarf, ,a polar fleece hoodie......and so on :blushing:ut:
> 
> He doesn't care what he wears, he just want the walk, so I suppose the outfits really are for me. BUT HE LOOKS SOOOOOO CUTE! I must say, I love looking at the adorable dog outfits in the petshops.


Photos Please


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I agree with mumof6. I'm afraid we can't just take your word for it!
We NEED photographic evidence.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont see the point in dressing up animals unless its for a practical reason , but then I own border collies and they arent well known for wearing tutu's , tiaras or jumping into handbags so they can be carried , lol (watch someone prove me wrong , roflmao)

That said I dont see why people are having a go at the girl , its her money & the dog looks happy and healthy


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I spend too much on my dog...... I think no harm is being done, and dont be offended, your new to the forum..... you will get used to the opinions ....... some stronger than others......

check out a C Milan thread to see what I mean hahahahha


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

vickieb said:


> I spend too much on my dog...... I think no harm is being done, and dont be offended, your new to the forum..... you will get used to the opinions ....... some stronger than others......
> 
> check out a C Milan thread to see what I mean hahahahha


Naughty , you said the C word :lol:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Mese said:


> Naughty , you said the C word :lol:


I KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW  HAHAHAHHAHAH

but only in the 'have a look at how bad kick offs can get' kind of way

hahahahhaha

*slinks off into shadows


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> Photos Please


I promise I will (on Cat Chat though: I'll be laughed out of town on dog chat). I have been taking one photo a night (once the jacket is on, he won't stand still for long for photos)


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Well you are in the Daily Mail now too - just wondered did your parents think it was a good idea?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive decided .... im going to buy Vegas a Tu-tu and a man bag. Wonder how many funny looks ill get when were out :lol:


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Harley bear



> Ive decided .... im going to buy Vegas a Tu-tu and a man bag. Wonder how many funny looks ill get when were out


I'll bet not too many will pass comment to your face though.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Im sorry but didnt she say she wasnt doing the daily mail?

I don't like the painted nails either, but thats just me expressing my jealousy there!

I would love to see vegas in a tutu though!

Well the OP has very wisely deleted all the posts where she has said no to the daily mail and slagged them off so other posts don't make sense.

Best not to bite the hand that feeds eh?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I can see both sides ...on the one hand yes its your money and you have the right to do as you wish and if it is pampering your pet then so be it who are we to judge 

On the other hand I am not a fan of dressing any animal up - yes the odd coat for winter etc is fine but for vanity reasons - well imo I think its weird - and more for the owners benefit than the dogs 

I hope you dont leave the forum because of opinions that dont agree with you that would be sad as there is a lot you can learn on this site.

And also just to say to the person who said those that dont agree are jealous - well that is very silly talk - and shows you are still probably young  - as you get older you realise that its quality not quantity that counts - and remember you may have the money now but in the future when you have the responsibilities of an adult ie mortgage/bills/children to pay for your priorities may change - anyway hope you decide to stay !:thumbup:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Im sorry but didnt she say she wasnt doing the daily mail?
> 
> I don't like the painted nails either, but thats just me expressing my jealousy there!
> 
> ...


Probably had no choice - I don't know that much about it but something vague in the back of my mind that once the paper who did the story has run it they sell it on to other media sources, I think but could be wrong


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Probably had no choice - I don't know that much about it but something vague in the back of my mind that once the paper who did the story has run it they sell it on to other media sources, I think but could be wrong


Yes seems like they have used her twitter pics as she is credited in the article pics and she has spoken to them so........

But smart decision to delete the insulting posts about them!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Truth? I think all the ostentatious designer sparkly gear is tacky, and signifies a lack of class. But it's also the OP's money, and the dog seems happy.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't mind the OP spending money on whatever she likes, lots of people are frivilous at that age (although I certainly wasn't myself) and naive and when you don't have responsibilities you do tend to fritter away money. My problem with this would be agreeing to publicise such a potentially damaging thing so that it seems acceptable to society, which is certainly isn't. Portraying dogs like handbags and accessories to be dressed up like dolls is beyond wrong and I feel you were quite naive and probably over excited at the idea of some media coverage and forgot the bigger picture, sadly journalists will use whatever they want from you to spin the story they like, I've no doubt that you mentioned some of the seemingly good things about your dog ownership but none of that is mentioned. I'm sure it's a lesson that is now learned.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I don't mind the OP spending money on whatever she likes, lots of people are frivilous at that age (although I certainly wasn't myself) and naive and when you don't have responsibilities you do tend to fritter away money. My problem with this would be agreeing to publicise such a potentially damaging thing so that it seems acceptable to society, which is certainly isn't. Portraying dogs like handbags and accessories to be dressed up like dolls is beyond wrong and I feel you were quite naive and probably over excited at the idea of some media coverage and forgot the bigger picture, sadly journalists will use whatever they want from you to spin the story they like, I've no doubt that you mentioned some of the seemingly good things about your dog ownership but none of that is mentioned. I'm sure it's a lesson that is now learned.


This! Spot on! :thumbup:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Laura, if you happen to be reading this at the moment it will seem as though the whole world knows about you and your dog and will have a view on it, varying from as long as your dog is happy what does it matter to probably some quite abusive (I don't mean here but have read one or two pretty nasty comments in the media).

You may be thinking omg what I have I done - it will blow over quicker than you think.

I feel sorry for Laura she's only 17 probably no experience of how the press portray things. I certainly would not like to think some of the idiot stuff my son did at that age could make its way into the papers (and would be a bit less harmless than dressing your dog up)

My advice would be to swap some (or all) of your facebook pics of your dog dressed up, to ones out on a walk preferably muddy then other papers who want to run your story would not have the ammunition. You think its cute & nice and bit of harmless fun, sadly the papers ran the story to make you look daft and spoilt :frown:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in two minds about this.

On one hand it's up to the OP what she spends her money on, and aslong as the dog isn't distressed whilst wearing a tutu/dress etc and the dog is treated well generally then there's nothing to worry about really.

However on the other hand, I think it is a bit silly to dress dogs up (unless it's a raincoat etc). If I saw a dog wearing a tutu I would probably cringe and feel a bit sorry for him/her. I just think it looks a bit silly but that's my opinion. Also £50 dog bowls? We bought Dex's for a fiver and it works just as well  The perfume is a little strange too? 

Anyway I'm not here to judge the OP and at the end of the day she can spend her money on whatever she likes.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no it's in the Daily Mail ???.... they'll probably say that dressing up your dog gives you cancer... they claim everything else does.

In case any of you haven't noticed, I think the OP has stopped giving a sh*t what anyone here thinks.. can't say I blame her.... you have the cheek to call her naive and wasteful in a patronising manner... she's 17 and if she wanted she could join the forces and defend your freedom (to do what you like...get the link? The very fact you have the cheek to tell her what she should do, highlights your own insecurity; maybe if you felt a bit happier with yourselves you wouldn't need to post on a thread saying how great you all are and how naive she is. 

.. so what adult things should she spend her money on? Everyone on this thread was clearly supporting their parents, rescuing animals, becoming Mother Teresa or living in a shoe box int middle 'o' road eating cold gravel !!!


if it were me, I'd get an even louder outfit for my dog and post a picture of it on facebook with me flipping the bird !!... but I like a little anarchy in with my maoism !!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Oh no it's in the Daily Mail ???.... they'll probably say that dressing up your dog gives you cancer... they claim everything else does.
> 
> In case any of you haven't noticed, I think the OP has stopped giving a sh*t what anyone here thinks.. can't say I blame her.... you have the cheek to call her naive and wasteful in a patronising manner... she's 17 and if she wanted she could join the forces and defend your freedom (to do what you like...get the link? The very fact you have the cheek to tell her what she should do, highlights your own insecurity; maybe if you felt a bit happier with yourselves you wouldn't need to post on a thread saying how great you all are and how naive she is.
> 
> ...


I for one have not said what she should or should not do or what she should spend her money on of course that is entirely up to her  she is earning after all - so its her choice - at 17 I was working full time and paying board - I did spend quite a bit of money on going out and clothes etc the usual stuff you do at 17 and there is nothing wrong with that - but I certainly was not spending the amounts that the OP is spending - my parents would not have allowed me to do that tbo - if you get paid £175 and you are spending £100 of that on one particular thing leaving yourself with only £75 then this could spiral into a problem for when she IS an adult and has to cut back and then finds she cannot - its all about responsible spending - and imo too many youngsters these days are not taught about how to spend their money wisely and then get into bad habits - again im not saying she should not spend her money on what she wants but just because she is 17 does not mean she should not be taught to be responsible about money.


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

What a depressing story.

A few months back I saw an edition of 'One Man and his Dog' with the juniors competing in trialling. They interviewed each teenager with their dogs, and you could see the _real_ love and the _genuine _relationship they had with them. Really inspiring and uplifting to see these 'kids' treating their dogs with such respect.

As some people have already said, you can spend your money on what you want. You're doing it for you, not your dog, afterall.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think this forum could do with some light hearted young views. Hope the OP doesnt think the forum is rife with miserable middle aged moaners

I am guilty of being middle aged but I see no problem in what the OP has done at all. Dont think the dog is traumatised by wearing a tutu occasionally

A couple of my dogs love to put on pretty clothes when my kids get the dog clothes basket out. A couple run for the cover of the sofa. No dog is forced to wear anything they are not happy with. Some who dont own toy companion breeds have no idea of just what little show offs these little ones can be.

To me dressing a dog up in a pretty outfit is no more or less unkind or distasteful than somebody who drags a dog half way across the country to have it stuck in a crate all day waiting to go in the show ring. Horses for courses and all that. .........

Have to wonder how many of the people bothered about the waste of money issue on this thread actually smoke and or drink Think how all that money to ruin ones health could go to dog rescue. ..............


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you know she has more magazines she's going in and she'll be on channel 5 later on in the year too.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> Just thought I'd let you know she has more magazines she's going in and she'll be on channel 5 later on in the year too.


Lovely, maybe it'll influence more young people to buy little cutie badly bred teapot doggies specially go to in their handbags all dressed up to go out on the town. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Lovely, maybe it'll influence more young people to buy little cutie badly bred teapot doggies specially go to in their handbags all dressed up to go out on the town. Woohoo!!!


She's KC reg champion bloodlines. Hardy badly bred.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

chichi said:


> I think this forum could do with some light hearted young views. Hope the OP doesnt think the forum is rife with miserable middle aged moaners
> 
> I am guilty of being middle aged but I see no problem in what the OP has done at all. Dont think the dog is traumatised by wearing a tutu occasionally
> 
> ...


I do neither .... as I have said more than once! I think if thats what the OP wants to spend her money on then fair enough she is more than entitled to - but we are entitled to our own opinion on the matter :thumbup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> She's KC reg champion bloodlines. Hardy badly bred.


I'm sure that's exactly what all the fashion teenyboppers will be thinking about when they see you looking oh so cool on Channel 5 with your dressed up dog. They will of course do all the diligent research instead of buying a designer brand cross or 'teapot' bred by unscrupulous people.

:mad2:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> Just thought I'd let you know she has more magazines she's going in and she'll be on channel 5 later on in the year too.


From my post pages back you know that I'm on the 'you can spend your money however you like' side of the argument although all the dressing up is definitely not my thing at all.

All I would say is that by courting attention in this way (even by fuelling the argument on this thread) you will bring an awful lot more criticism your way and I hope that you are strong enough to cope with it all.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I'm sure that's exactly what all the fashion teenyboppers will be thinking about when they see you looking oh so cool on Channel 5 with your dressed up dog. They will of course do all the diligent research instead of buying a designer brand cross or 'teapot' bred by unscrupulous people.
> 
> :mad2:


Well why not get on to the individual that's easy influenced. That's not my problem. I've been presented with an opportunity & I'm grasping it with both hands


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Dogless said:


> From my post pages back you know that I'm on the 'you can spend your money however you like' side of the argument although all the dressing up is definitely not my thing at all.
> 
> *All I would say is that by courting attention in this way (even by fuelling the argument on this thread) you will bring an awful lot more criticism your way and I hope that you are strong enough to cope with it all*.


You took the words right out of my mouth.

OP I don't particularly care how you spend your money, that's up to you. I can't say I agree with dressing up a dog though.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Im sorry a dog is not an opportunity.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah just got to take it on the chin. opinions are just that - opinions. It's doesn't mean they're true does it


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't say the DOG was, i said the PUBLICITY. Please do stop twisting my words.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Im sorry a dog is not an opportunity.


Well its certainly another way of making money out of your dog

*** Off to find a Millie sized TuTu and ring around some TV Stations***


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> Well why not get on to the individual that's easy influenced. That's not my problem. I've been presented with an opportunity & I'm grasping it with both hands


I'm not sure this opportunity is what you're actually after to be honest, judging from the article that the media spun previously leaving out any positive things you do with your dog I have no doubt magazines and the like will do just the same, portraying you as a Paris Hilton-esque young girl who loves tutu's and treating her dog like a doll. Journalists should generally be dealt with by people who are VERY media savvy, that's from personal experience by the way. I hope you don't end up regretting your decision, the media can be pretty evil and don't care about you or what story you want to tell, only the one they want.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Laurab1271 said:


> Well why not get on to the individual that's easy influenced. That's not my problem. I've been presented with an opportunity & I'm grasping it with both hands


Well this says it all really - you are pefectly happy to advertise (and get paid im sure) your dog as a fashion accessory with no regard for the knock on effect it could have with regards to other individuals who may decide to buy a dog without any real thought going into it  I would not say they are the words of a true animal lover


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> yeah just got to take it on the chin. opinions are just that - opinions. It's doesn't mean they're true does it


It doesn't. As long as you are able to remember that - there are some vile folk out there who do things for kicks or who have some fairly extreme opinions and at 17 it might be a lot to cope with, that's all I'm saying. Journalists aren't known for their scruples and empathetic attitude either!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Laurab1271 said:


> Well why not get on to the individual that's easy influenced. That's not my problem. *I've been presented with an opportunity* & I'm grasping it with both hands


Or being taken for a ride, i'm not sure 2-3k is worth the amount of stick your gonna get


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Laurab1271 said:


> I didn't say the DOG was, i said the PUBLICITY. Please do stop twisting my words.


Publicity for what??


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

For when I have a dog business. In the process of setting up.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> For when I have a dog business. In the process of setting up.


Except from the responses you see here from genuine, knowledgable dog lovers a lot of people don't approve of how you treat your dog with all these designer clothes etc. so what kind of people do you expect will be using this future dog business?


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

It's clothes so most likely other people that like dog clothes


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> It's clothes so most likely other people that like dog clothes


It's a shame for whatever reason (youth, naivety, whatever) you can't see the bigger picture.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not getting into this arguement and I haven't read all the pages but I do have a couple of questions.

As a Bichon Frise has a double coat, curly/course outer coat and soft dense undercoat which is supposed to keep it cool in summer and warm in winter, then it doesn't need clothes to keep it warm yet you say she feels the cold . Dressing your dog up in jumpers and hoodies, particularly in the summer or in a warm house, will surely make her overheat and get hot spots. Have you thought about that?

Also, how come she's being featured in these newspapers and magazines. The original newspaper wouldn't have known about her unless they were approached. So who told them in the first place and why? Are they all paying you a fee and are you donating all the money to charity?

I have a Bichon so I know a fair bit about them. Poppy is kept in a pet trim and has her coat trimmed every five weeks so it's kept short. She doesn't have a coat or any other clothes, goes out in the cold and windy weather and has never shown any signs of feeling cold even in the depths of winter.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I dont think its youth. Im not too old myself but have always treated dogs as dogs.
I believe bumblefluff to be very young with her lovely dogs and others too.

You are making your dog wear clothes get into handbags painting her nails and then selling the story all for attention for yourself. I feel sorry for your dog being used as your meal ticket


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm interested in the nail varnish.
Does it strengthen her nails? Or serve any purpose?


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Emma you couldn't be any more wrong


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> I'm interested in the nail varnish.
> Does it strengthen her nails? Or serve any purpose?


It must be to toughen the nails up because she's just not suited to walking outside on pavement...or in the cold....or the rain....


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

DirtyGertie said:


> I'm not getting into this arguement and I haven't read all the pages but I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> As a Bichon Frise has a double coat, curly/course outer coat and soft dense undercoat which is supposed to keep it cool in summer and warm in winter, then it doesn't need clothes to keep it warm yet you say she feels the cold . Dressing your dog up in jumpers and hoodies, particularly in the summer or in a warm house, will surely make her overheat and get hot spots. Have you thought about that?
> 
> ...


Laura - can you answer my questions, there is no hidden agenda to them I am just curious, also worried about Bella overheating .


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> It must be to toughen the nails up because she's just not suited to walking outside on pavement...or in the cold....or the rain....


Excuse me? She goes on 2 1 hour walks everyday thank you very much. Be that rain or shine.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> Excuse me? She goes on 2 1 hour walks everyday thank you very much. Be that rain or shine.


So what purpose does nail varnish have then?


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

DirtyGertie said:


> I'm not getting into this arguement and I haven't read all the pages but I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> As a Bichon Frise has a double coat, curly/course outer coat and soft dense undercoat which is supposed to keep it cool in summer and warm in winter, then it doesn't need clothes to keep it warm yet you say she feels the cold . Dressing your dog up in jumpers and hoodies, particularly in the summer or in a warm house, will surely make her overheat and get hot spots. Have you thought about that?
> 
> ...


I'm very aware of the double coat. I'm not sure why she feels the cold, and I can barely ask her, but she genuinely shivers a lot of the time without clothes. I addressed the issue to my vet and he said that some dogs just feel the cold more so than others. She does not wear anything on hot days; I just bring out her cooling mat. She has no hotspots, and does not overheat. I'm fully aware of both conditions and can confirm no over heating or hotspots.
Poppy may not, but they're different dogs. Just because they happen to be the same breed does not mean they are the same dogs.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Does she look unhappy to you. Playing fetch! - YouTube


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> Does she look unhappy to you. Playing fetch! - YouTube


Does that matter? You're going to look like a spoilt, little girl on this TV program and in these magazines, not a responsible young woman who does everything right and then just happens to have a fetish for putting clothes on a dog. Then you're probably going to be terribly upset and think it's unfair how people think of you. I know the saying 'any publicity is good publicity' but that's not true, there are many negative things that could come from your publicity stunt that could backfire for any potential business you want to open.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Genuinely, I am interested in whether nail varnish serves a purpose.
One of my dogs breaks his nails often when he's playing, I wondered if it was a special dog specific varnish.

I assume it's just for decoration though.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Laurab1271 said:


> Does she look unhappy to you. Playing fetch! - YouTube


No she does not she is gorgeous and I much prefer watching this video than reading the story in the Sun


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Genuinely, I am interested in whether nail varnish serves a purpose.
> One of my dogs breaks his nails often when he's playing, I wondered if it was a special dog specific varnish.
> 
> I assume it's just for decoration though.


No hun its actually a strengthener and hardener too as she doesn't have the worlds strongest nails.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

A lady we used to walk with sometimes painted her dogs nails (coloured), he also occasionally wore a string of pearls. He was a rough & tumble vizla looking mongrel and the dog loved all the extra attention it gave him. It certainly made me smile and doubt nail varnish effects the dog in any way.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> No she does not she is gorgeous and I much prefer watching this video than reading the story in the Sun


thank you  there are a couple more on too x
On a walk! - YouTube
thats one!


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

2Hounds said:


> A lady we used to walk with sometimes painted her dogs nails, he also occasionally wore a string of pearls. He was a rough & tumble vizla looking mongrel and he dog loved the extra attention it gave him. It certainly made me smile and doubt nail varnish effects the dog in any way.


haha bless  Bell loves the attention too, I mean yes shes spoilt rotten but she's also unconditionally love and treated like a dog/.


----------



## katielouise88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say how generous it is of you donating the fee to help others.
I live in Turkey and the amount of street dogs and cats there are is awful. The majority are malnourished and you can see their ribs, never mind injuries and simple things like being full of fleas and ticks. There is a charity here now in my area that are trying to address this problem and getting the animals spayed/neutred and there are less animals on street, but still is a huge problem that needs people and money to help.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

katielouise88 said:


> Just wanted to say how generous it is of you donating the fee to help others.
> I live in Turkey and the amount of street dogs and cats there are is awful. The majority are malnourished and you can see their ribs, never mind injuries and simple things like being full of fleas and ticks. There is a charity here now in my area that are trying to address this problem and getting the animals spayed/neutred and there are less animals on street, but still is a huge problem that needs people and money to help.


What's the charity called? I've not decided on which to donate the money to & this sounds very worthy! xx


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> I do neither .... as I have said more than once! I think if thats what the OP wants to spend her money on then fair enough she is more than entitled to - but we are entitled to our own opinion on the matter :thumbup:


Nobody said you DID drink/smoke. Just a thought and I'd bet my backside that some of those accusing the OP of wasting money that could go into rescue actually do smoke, drink and waste their money.

We are all entitled to our opinions, including me who's opinion is that some of you are too harsh on a young person that isn't doing any harm to any one


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe in the next intetview you could stress how she is still allowed to be a dog, get dirty and have fun .


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Maybe in the next intetview you could stress how she is still allowed to be a dog, get dirty and have fun .


Doesn't matter, if it doesn't fit in the agenda they won't include it. Anything flippant and silly she says off hand will be used in big, bold letters, anything sensible will just be edited. It's how journalists work.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Doesn't matter, if it doesn't fit in the agenda they won't include it. Anything flippant and silly she says off hand will be used in big, bold letters, anything sensible will just be edited. It's how journalists work.


This. They will only print what they deem to be readable content. No one is interested in a dog that acts like a dog. Just a dog in a tutu.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

chichi said:


> Nobody said you DID drink/smoke. Just a thought and I'd bet my backside that some of those accusing the OP of wasting money that could go into rescue actually do smoke, drink and waste their money.
> 
> We are all entitled to our opinions, including me who's opinion is that some of you are too harsh on a young person that isn't doing any harm to any one


Of course you are perfectly entitled to your opinion and I respect that 

In turn I would prefer to be respected for mine not told I have a hidden agenda i.e., jealousy (which we were accused of from another poster not you ) or being told that I may be wasting money on smoking and drinking - I have not made assumptions on you or anyone else for that matter on this thread -

Sometimes at 17 yrs of age its good to have a bit of advice from older more experienced people who know the way of the world abit better and I think thats all most of us are trying to say here - to look maybe at the bigger picture that she and her dog may be being exploited.

- what the OP chooses to do is of course entirely her decision - I do think her dog is gorgeous especially without all the silly clothes


----------



## katielouise88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> What's the charity called? I've not decided on which to donate the money to & this sounds very worthy! xx


Animal Aid Fethiye

This is their facebook page but it is a closed group, so you will have to ask to be a member. The people who help are all volunteers and rely on donations and charity doos ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓ ↓

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Of course you are perfectly entitled to your opinion and I respect that
> 
> In turn I would prefer to be respected for mine not told I have a hidden agenda i.e., jealousy (which we were accused of from another poster not you ) or being told that I may be wasting money on smoking and drinking - I have not made assumptions on you or anyone else for that matter on this thread -
> 
> ...


I understand concern regarding the media, who we know can exploit people at times.

What I don't understand is those that are totally opposed to dressing a dog up. I've looked at the videos that the OP posted the link to and I challenge anybody to say that the dog in question isn't loved, cared for and completely happy in her coats, etc. That dog clearly isn't tormented/unhappy in any way at all.

With regard my comment on drinkers/smokers, I was just trying to illustrate that SOME people will condemn a person for not donating spare money to a good cause but they themselves may not be acting completely responsible in their spending of disposable cash. I know I've wasted so much money over the years but we all do it and so long as nobody is hurt, I don't think some should be so critical of others.

Having teenagers myself, I am just glad to see/hear of a teenager that is putting her time into something that isn't binge drinking or sleeping around. My own teenagers are similar to the OP, where their interests lead them away from what I would call "bad choices" so I just don't like to see a teenager put down by some. Not saying you.

I think the jealousy comment was just thrown out because some members were being a little unkind (considering the OPs age). Probably something I might have said at the OP's age


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> So what purpose does nail varnish have then?


Murphy having a patterned collar has no purpose (in comparison to him having a plain collar) other than it looks nice and I imagine its the same for the nail varnish ... might not be your personal preference but I don't see the harm in it to be honest


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> No hun its actually a strengthener and hardener too as she doesn't have the worlds strongest nails.


Its funny i cant for the life of me find a dog nail varnish that also strengthens them and comes in pink.


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> Its funny i cant for the life of me find a dog nail varnish that also strengthens them and comes in pink.


 well at least you're searching the net for them now??? haha

surely you should be out letting your dog be a dog...not searching for nail polish blah blah blah


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I bought frey a pink wooly jumper......she chewed it up


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I will admit when i was younger i bought my old dog a burberry coat, she lost it in a river, £300 well spent, frey has a £25 coat, she has worn it twice


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Bedlingtondoodle said:


> well at least you're searching the net for them now??? haha
> 
> surely you should be out letting your dog be a dog...not searching for nail polish blah blah blah


He's been a dog all day, its time for some sleep before he gets going again.

I sounds awfully like the sally phillips one for people.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Laurab1271 said:


> *Please do stop twisting my words.*


Good luck with that one


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> He's been a dog all day, its time for some sleep before he gets going again.
> 
> I sounds awfully like the sally phillips one for people.


I absoloutley don't doubt it.

But if I take a very small snipet of something YOU wrote and add my own spin it seems as if you spend all day looking for doggy nail polish. I know from your other threads that this is 100% not the case.

The point is though that Laura and her dog maybe spend loads of time doing dog stuff and we read a couple of paragraphs out of a news paper and assume we know her???

I don't know either way, my Bedlington has a Santa outfit that he wears for a couple of events every Christmas, he loves the attention he gets of the kids when he wears it cos he does like being made a fuss of. He is still was great Rabbit dog and was a member of an agility display team for year, has KC Gold good citizen, barks at cats, digs up the garden when I'm not watching.
*BUT* see the article in our local paper one year about his outfit and his visit to a school and they didn't mention any of this...just the santa costume.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

This is true of course and as you know a google search takes 0.5 secs so no biggie!

Im just saying to say it has a purpose is absurd and a dress will not keep a dog warm and nail polish will not harden a dogs nails.

Of course you can spin things anyway you want and the press too.
Heres a fun story though, if alfie has to have his bum cleaned he is praised to the heavens afterwards for being good and so now he gets excited by it and after looks like the happiest dog on the planet but it doesnt mean he wants to have his bum cleaned, if you follow what i mean.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> This is true of course and as you know a google search takes 0.5 secs so no biggie!
> 
> Im just saying to say it has a purpose is absurd and a dress will not keep a dog warm and nail polish will not harden a dogs nails.
> 
> ...


Well actually it does. Excellent example of classical conditioning.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it just me or does emmaviolet seem to really have it in for me??? Her comments are geuniley annoying the hell out of me now. 

Seems like someone doesn't know when enough is enough. You said your piece, a million times over infact, but get of my back now, I'm not gonna change for you Hun so please stop trying to enforce your closed minded beliefs on me.

Do you have nothing better to do than bully a 17 year old who loves her dog.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Shrap said:


> Well actually it does. Excellent example of classical conditioning.


No he doesnt, but he loves the fuss and he puts up with it but believe me he hates it and wouldnt choose it but yes the plan was to condition him to letting us do it as he wouldnt let us near before!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Is it just me or does emmaviolet seem to really have it in for me??? Her comments are geuniley annoying the hell out of me now.
> 
> Seems like someone doesn't know when enough is enough. You said your piece, a million times over infact, but get of my back now, I'm not gonna change for you Hun so please stop trying to enforce your closed minded beliefs on me.
> 
> Do you have nothing better to do than bully a 17 year old who loves her dog.


Im not fussed about you tbh and pointing out a dog isnt an opportunity or nail varnish doesnt help dogs nails really isnt classed as being a bully!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

oh wow is this still going.............I don't think a dog sound be used as a fashion accessory a dog is a dog and making a TV program highlighting this "Pampered Pooch" will make this appear more "acceptable" it will more than likely encourage puppy farms to produce cheap poorly breed "cute looking" puppies to be put in a bag .... i am not dictating to you how to spend your money or anything like that or patronising just my opinion i like to spoil my dog too but i do it in a different way a more practical way by feeding her the best food i can afford, a good insurance policy and long daily walks with er frisbee and the odd Kong


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Im not fussed about you tbh and pointing out a dog isnt an opportunity or nail varnish doesnt help dogs nails really isnt classed as being a bully!


I think you know thats not all you've said. You have been plain vile and rude.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> I think you know thats not all you've said. You have been plain vile and rude.


Where are the cruel and vile quotes. I have said the truth and unlike you have not edited my posts over and again. If you cant take what i have said i wouldnt look at the comments you get on the articles.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

CaliDog said:


> oh wow is this still going.............I don't think a dog sound be used as a fashion accessory a dog is a dog and making a TV program highlighting this "Pampered Pooch" will make this appear more "acceptable" it will more than likely encourage puppy farms to produce cheap poorly breed "cute looking" puppies to be put in a bag .... i am not dictating to you how to spend your money or anything like that or patronising just my opinion i like to spoil my dog too but i do it in a different way a more practical way by feeding her the best food i can afford, a good insurance policy and long daily walks with er frisbee and the odd Kong


Totally agree. Of course walks & good food are more inportant than clothes. As is playtime, insurance, fresh water. No amount of clothes would compensate for that. But I buy the clothes as she feels the cold & I like them. I can assure you that she is pampered very much so in both aspects, intact today I've been on six walks!!!!


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Where are the cruel and vile quotes. I have said the truth and unlike you have not edited my posts over and again. If you cant take what i have said i wouldnt look at the comments you get on the articles.


Really? Still commenting back. Boy you don't give in:mad2:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> I think you know thats not all you've said. You have been plain vile and rude.


The world is a cruel place. If you can't take it, then god help you..

Can we please stop this thread, it was entertaining for a while and now it's just boring.


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

SLB said:


> The world is a cruel place. If you can't take it, then god help you..
> 
> Can we please stop this thread, it was entertaining for a while and now it's just boring.


IT doesn't bother me what people say, it just baffles me that she's still going on about it.

Yes, pleasssssse stop this thread it's just boring and pointless


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> Totally agree. Of course walks & good food are more inportant than clothes. As is playtime, insurance, fresh water. No amount of clothes would compensate for that. But I buy the clothes as she feels the cold & I like them. I can assure you that she is pampered very much so in both aspects, intact today I've been on six walks!!!!


Am glad you do look after her well i just think all this publicly will encourage puppy farming as others have said the next interview show her rolling in mud, fox poo playing a a dirty puddle to highlight the fact she is a dog not just a fashion accessory and dogs are hard work i know you do treat her like a dog too but this is not coming across in the articles


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Really? Still commenting back. Boy you don't give in:mad2:


But you were talking to me no? Saying i had bullied you.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> IT doesn't bother me what people say, it just baffles me that she's still going on about it.
> 
> Yes, pleasssssse stop this thread it's just boring and pointless


Then all you have to do is ignore it


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> But you were talking to me no? Saying i had bullied you.


Well I feel that you had. Please don't comment back this is really boring me


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> But you were talking to me no? Saying i had bullied you.


I think emmaviolet has the right to defend her self as do you and you are doing after all this is a public forum and people always have different opinions and this is not bullying


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Laurab1271 said:


> Well I feel that you had. Please don't comment back this is really boring me


But its your topic and your opinion and i am not bullying you. I can comment if i like too.

If you find the topic boring then dont dress up your dog.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gosh and I thought mine were spoilt having a Tuffies bed and then considering getting another one for the living room 

Each to their own but enjoy it now, because as soon as you are out in the big wide world with bills to pay you won't be spending that on dog clothes anymore.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

As this thread appears to be attracting the "pack of old tosh" sayings of the week... can I just say that I have bills, a mortgage, a job with responsibility and I just paid over 1300 quid for a private number plate for my wife's car that reflects the dogs we own.... 1300 quid on a private plate...!!!!


.. oh please tell me that . . . when I get out in the big wide world full of all those patronising adults, I won't be able to spend my money on what I like and will have to buy things that all the other adults buy...!



... pack of old cack


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> As this thread appears to be attracting the "pack of old tosh" sayings of the week... can I just say that I have bills, a mortgage, a job with responsibility and I just paid over 1300 quid for a private number plate for my wife's car that reflects the dogs we own.... 1300 quid on a private plate...!!!!
> 
> .. oh please tell me that . . . when I get out in the big wide world full of all those patronising adults, I won't be able to spend my money on what I like and will have to buy things that all the other adults buy...!
> 
> ... pack of old cack


And I bet you have been working a fair few years and have worked hard to be able to splash the money you earn.

But I have just discovered the big wide world and It will take me 10years plus to get where you are now (if I even manage to be able to buy a house).

Thats all I meant, very few teens get to go out and have excess money to spend all over the place when they first start out, that's if they find full time employment at all. If you want to be really picky my spare cash is spent on my horse and my dogs I am far from poor but in sacrifice of choosing my pets my clothes come from eBay, Charity shops, I have set food budgets and right now I would not be able to afford £300 quid here and there for the sake of it. I would like to say in 10years time oh sod it I am buying this for £200 quid and getting this for £100 because I can.

Moving out was the biggest eye opener of all for me.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

> Elmo the bear
> 
> .. oh please tell me that . . . when I get out in the big wide world full of all those patronising adults, I won't be able to spend my money on what I like and will have to buy things that all the other adults buy...!


LMAO You're a very naughty boy. Why don't you spend money on something better, like giving it to charity or new clothes or cigarettes or drink or drugs or that essential stuff called chocolate.


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Elmo the Bear said:


> .. oh please tell me that . . . when I get out in the big wide world full of all those patronising adults


I am glad you used that phrase and NOT "when I grow up"....as I think we both know that may never happen.

Please spend you money more wisely...nuff said :aureola:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Bedlingtondoodle said:


> .


Lordy. Best. Picture. Ever. I may download it for Christmas cards this year.


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

myshkin said:


> Lordy. Best. Picture. Ever. I may download it for Christmas cards this year.


Yeah sure, why not. Glad you like it 

I made that costume myself you know...not bad for a stubby fingered bloke eh? :


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Laura i am so jealous if i had that money spare i would spend it all on my puppy too. You do what makes you and you dog happy and the fact that you have donated the cash is a fantastic thing to do. Your dog looks so happy and i know whenever Bubba gets any new presents hes overjoyed no matter what they are.
I think young people get such a bad profile now that to see someone like you working hard, caring so much for your dog and also donating is a very admiral thing to do. 
Keep it up and for all the haters keep posting pics of your little one in any new outfits lol
Great Job Laura!!:thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> And I bet you have been working a fair few years and have worked hard to be able to splash the money you earn.
> 
> But I have just discovered the big wide world and It will take me 10years plus to get where you are now (if I even manage to be able to buy a house).
> 
> ...


As it will be for Laura, I'm sure.

As it is, she lives with her parents, and doesnt need to think about bills etc at the moment. That is the joy of being 17 and living with your parents for most people.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I think dressing your dog up for xmas day to take some pictures or wearing the odd t-shirt for fun is acceptable, but when things escalate in that people aspire to dressing dogs up all the time and spend a fortune, it does concern me what message is being portrayed. It just seems another way that people can easily get themselves into debt...let alone how the dog feels.

It does seem to be on the increase, that you get get people who buy dogs as a fashion accessory, just to dress up etc and they are subjected more to that the having time spent doing "dog " things like rolling in poo 

I mean I watch Towie ( yes I know...it's bad but I can't help myself) and the poor little chis in that are constantly dressed up and carried and at one time one was took to a party!

No offence to Laura as it's her money and dog is loved...but just that the interest she is getting for it to appear in mags and maybe on channel 5, means there is a target audience and unfortunately will mean people will copy.

Like has been said, would be nice to have a more balanced article to show that whilst Laura does spend loads on her...she also understands the dogs needs in terms of exercise, play and diet.

But then the boring stuff never sells....


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Someone earning £175 a week no matter what their outgoings should not be expected to be donating any spare cash to charity. Everyone wastes money on what could be construed as a frivolous purchase now and again - I bought a £200 chest freezer this year solely for the dogs and my best friend who doesn't own dogs thinks I'm mad... but she happily parted with £260 to buy a Vivienne Westwood handbag which to me is a total waste of money. 

Will just say also, simply donating to charity isn't the be all and end all, actually going out there and volunteering is far more worthwhile. There's a charity near us who organise 'tea visits' for lonely elderly and infirm people, the only donations they take are to cover their admin costs; they ask people to donate their time rather than their money. 

OP why not have a go at fostering a rescue dog in need? There are dogs out there who have never known love and affection and they are desperately in need of it, and it sounds like you have a lot of love to give a dog


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Someone earning £175 a week no matter what their outgoings should not be expected to be donating any spare cash to charity. Everyone wastes money on what could be construed as a frivolous purchase now and again - I bought a £200 chest freezer this year solely for the dogs and my best friend who doesn't own dogs thinks I'm mad... but she happily parted with £260 to buy a Vivienne Westwood handbag which to me is a total waste of money.
> 
> *Will just say also, simply donating to charity isn't the be all and end all, actually going out there and volunteering is far more worthwhile.* There's a charity near us who organise 'tea visits' for lonely elderly and infirm people, the only donations they take are to cover their admin costs; they ask people to donate their time rather than their money.
> 
> OP why not have a go at fostering a rescue dog in need? There are dogs out there who have never known love and affection and they are desperately in need of it, and it sounds like you have a lot of love to give a dog


Very well said - I totally agree with you!

She already volunteers at her local rescue, and gives monetary donations as well.

Unfortunately, from a journalistic point of view, these things arent worth mentioning (although in fairness to the Daily Fail, they did mention it in passing) - you sell more newspapers/magazines, by focussing on apsects that could get the general public 'outraged' :mad2:

Seems to work too


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

bearcub said:


> Someone earning £175 a week no matter what their outgoings should not be expected to be donating any spare cash to charity. Everyone wastes money on what could be construed as a frivolous purchase now and again - I bought a £200 chest freezer this year solely for the dogs and my best friend who doesn't own dogs thinks I'm mad... but she happily parted with £260 to buy a Vivienne Westwood handbag which to me is a total waste of money.
> 
> Will just say also, simply donating to charity isn't the be all and end all, actually going out there and volunteering is far more worthwhile. There's a charity near us who organise 'tea visits' for lonely elderly and infirm people, the only donations they take are to cover their admin costs; they ask people to donate their time rather than their money.
> 
> OP why not have a go at fostering a rescue dog in need? There are dogs out there who have never known love and affection and they are desperately in need of it, and it sounds like you have a lot of love to give a dog


I've fostered 4 bichons in the past but my mom won't let me keep them so I just make it my mission to get the their perfect ever after


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

Elmo the Bear said:


> Oh no it's in the Daily Mail ???.... they'll probably say that dressing up your dog gives you cancer... they claim everything else does.
> 
> In case any of you haven't noticed, I think the OP has stopped giving a sh*t what anyone here thinks.. can't say I blame her.... you have the cheek to call her naive and wasteful in a patronising manner... she's 17 and if she wanted she could join the forces and defend your freedom (to do what you like...get the link? The very fact you have the cheek to tell her what she should do, highlights your own insecurity; maybe if you felt a bit happier with yourselves you wouldn't need to post on a thread saying how great you all are and how naive she is.
> 
> ...


Blimey, I grew out of that stage just after I left college.

What a load of cack. :thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Ag, leave the poor girl alone, people, please. Really, to dress her doggie up is not a crime. So what if it makes her seem "Paris Hiltonesque"? From her posts you can see she is well written and obviously intelligent, not an airhead. Many of us ladies have a bit of a "girly-girl" gene somewhere inside (I myself like pink feather slippers and Miss Kitty luggage, for instance)


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Ag, leave the poor girl alone, people, please. Really, to dress her doggie up is not a crime. So what if it makes her seem "Paris Hiltonesque"? From her posts you can see she is well written and obviously intelligent, not an airhead. Many of us ladies have a bit of a "girly-girl" gene somewhere inside (I myself like pink feather slippers and Miss Kitty luggage, for instance)


Thank you 

Ahh pink feather slippers & Miss Kitty luggage, a lady of supreme taste, I see


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I do like the pink life jacket

for the critics meh - whatever, some of it may be a bit daft but it's harmless at least Bella is looked after and Laurab1271 isn't spending her money on crack or gigolos   

tbh I could *easily* spend hundreds on collars for Biggles and Charlie but have restrained myself to one decent one each now Biggs is fully grown but only cos I am starting my own business and therefore broke 

it's not harming anyone so why are people so angry?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Cannot believe that some members are still having a go at Laura and her choices regarding her dog

I just don't see the harm, so long as nobody is hurt and, clearly, that little dog is enjoying life and is loved to the max

Some dressed up pooch pictures would be nice


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't really inflicted Biggles an Charlie (yet) but poor Poppy and Max (my old Lab and Springer) had this happen


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Some people on here are just mean... leave her alone! 

I hate when people come out with comments implying that people will go to BYBs because of her... if they are that uneducated about how/where to get a puppy, then they will do that anyway! And rather than blame one 17 year old, focus your attention on all the Paris Hilton like celebrities who were the ones who started 'handbag' dogs! They are MUCH more in the public eye than Laura, and they are 'role models' (I use that term very loosely!) to some people... No offense Laura, but I think they are more looked up to than you


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> Some people on here are just mean... leave her alone!
> 
> I hate when people come out with comments implying that people will go to BYBs because of her... if they are that uneducated about how/where to get a puppy, then they will do that anyway! And rather than blame one 17 year old, focus your attention on all the Paris Hilton like celebrities who were the ones who started 'handbag' dogs! They are MUCH more in the public eye than Laura, and they are 'role models' (I use that term very loosely!) to some people... No offense Laura, but I think they are more looked up to than you


What she said ^^^^  x


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> As this thread appears to be attracting the "pack of old tosh" sayings of the week... can I just say that I have bills, a mortgage, a job with responsibility and I just paid over 1300 quid for a private number plate for my wife's car that reflects the dogs we own.... 1300 quid on a private plate...!!!!


Doesn't happen to say something to the effect of "DOODLE" does it? Saw a car with such a plate a few days ago and thought of you 

Don't really fancy commenting on the thread beyond saying that it's the OP's money, the OP's dog, and so long as Bella is happy and healthy then that's ok in my books. Not my personal choice for spending any "spare" money but I'd probably spend it on the car I'm about to buy, which I'm sure someone somewhere would find fault in.
It's a tough old world...


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Doesn't happen to say something to the effect of "DOODLE" does it? Saw a car with such a plate a few days ago and thought of you


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/245635-committed-2.html


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Bella looks like a lovely little dog.. and why not spoil her? She looks happy, and Laura has said that she is well behaved, and is a therapy dog too. This to me sounds absolutely wonderful.

We all like to buy things for our dogs... I have a low wage and i'd spend a spare £20 on a new collar or a new toy because it makes me happy having bought something for the dog I love. Laura has a spare £800 and she wants to spend it on her dog. Why not eh?.. Part of having a dog is to enjoy it, and if Laura enjoys her dog by dressing her up and making her pretty, then great. It's no different to someone enjoying their dog by taking them up a mountain, or going to flyball with them. It's individual preference. 

Laura is 17, and she has a happy, well behaved dog, that is helping her raise money for shelters and being a therapy dog. There's not alot of 17 year olds that would have enough maturity to even give a dog it's basic requirements let alone do such a good job of bringing them up.

Well done Laura.. hats off to you love


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Id never humiliate my dog in such a way........


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I'm not even going to read this thread as I can bet it is going along the lines of people telling everyone that it is pathetic to dress your dogs up bla bla bla.

If the dog is not bothered and not in pain, so frigging what. Who are you to tell people how to spend their money?

Rupert has a selection of shirts, coats and the like. I think they are funny. His coat is worn when its raining and he's had a hair cut.

Harvey also has a selection of clothing items. 

:tongue_smilie:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Horse and Hound said:


> I'm not even going to read this thread as I can bet it is going along the lines of people telling everyone that it is pathetic to dress your dogs up bla bla bla.
> 
> If the dog is not bothered and not in pain, so frigging what. Who are you to tell people how to spend their money?
> 
> ...


Buster has a hi-vis coat, a T-Touch t-shirt and an equafleece jumper. He sulks everytime, what with his small dog syndrome, I dont think he wants to appear sissy to the other dogs!!!!

I still make him wear the jumper or coat if the weathers atrocious  And the T-shirt used to stop him reacting to other dogs when we were in his clicker class :crazy:


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

At the end of the day, I'd rather see more stories about pampered pets than stories about cats been thrown in bins & dogs been sentenced to death because of what breed they were born.

R.I.P Lennox xxxx


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Laurab1271 said:


> At the end of the day, I'd rather see more stories about pampered pets than stories about cats been thrown in bins & dogs been sentenced to death because of what breed they were born.
> 
> R.I.P Lennox xxxx


Absolutely!!..


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

glad to see it's not only my lot that are that spoilt, they still do doggy things like rolling in yucky things and going walkies but i also have a stroller for them to come into town with me which they love, can i just ask what treats are in the pic i can't read the label proper, are they coconut chips


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

They're cocotherapy coconut chips, she loves the oil too! Really recommend them, bella is very picky and loves them, plus they're good for the coat and absolutley nothing artificial xx


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks, i'm going to get the coconut oil for them next week to try. i bought dai a leader of the pack tshirt and a polo shirt each (dai, dinky & daniel) they love their clothes (they have more clothes than i do  ) i have been told dai looks spoilt and my sister says i've spoilt dinky too much and daniel is getting spoilt day by day (he's 17 weeks on monday) but hey as long as they are happy and healthy then there's nothing wrong with spoiling them


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

Exactly hun! I'm sure you know that just cause you put your doggies in clothes does not mean you don't pamper them in other ways - walks, good food, your time and attention!  People just see one side and assume don't they  do you have any piccies of yours? xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> Buster has a hi-vis coat, a T-Touch t-shirt and an equafleece jumper. He sulks everytime, what with his small dog syndrome, I dont think he wants to appear sissy to the other dogs!!!!
> 
> I still make him wear the jumper or coat if the weathers atrocious  And the T-shirt used to stop him reacting to other dogs when we were in his clicker class :crazy:


just a quick question :lol: are the equafleece jumpers easy to put on ?

he has the thundershirt...but any coat calms him..so ..why not :lol:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Laurab1271 said:


> Exactly hun! I'm sure you know that just cause you put your doggies in clothes does not mean you don't pamper them in other ways - walks, good food, your time and attention!  People just see one side and assume don't they  do you have any piccies of yours? xx


the three darlings dai, dinky & daniel








dai in his stroller








dai & dinky christmas 2011








dai & his birthday cake (this year was tuna & sardine)

dai rolled in some fox poop yesterday but my battery ran out on my phone so no pic of that sorry


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> just a quick question :lol: are the equafleece jumpers easy to put on ?
> 
> he has the thundershirt...but any coat calms him..so ..why not :lol:


The long sleeves are a bit of a challenge, but you get the hang of it! They are warm, waterproof and very hard wearing!


----------

